# PPK/S Range Report



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Tonight I shot:

300 rnds of Remington FMJ. I had 8 FTF's, and 1 jam

40 rnds of Cor-Bon JHP with 6 FTF's, 2 jams

Not perfect by any means, but Im hoping I can get all the kinks worked out during the break-in phase, cause Id really like to make the gun a daily carry. 

I was impressed with the accuracy of the gun....I shot quite well with it. One problem I have is the beavertail likes to gnaw away at my hand. Part of the webbing between my thumb and rest of the fingers sits on the corner of the beavertail, and everytime I shoot, its rubs against the skin. After I was done, Id worn away the top layer of skin. Oh well, no pain no gain, heh.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Is the gun brand new? How many rounds have you put through it so far. I shouldn't expect it to take more than 500 or so rounds to break it in. Also, is it a S&W or Interarms.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Brand new S&W, with just the 340 rnds I put through it today.


----------



## cdsdss (Jan 10, 2007)

*+1*

It took a couple hundred rounds to break in my PPK/s. The first 50-100 rounds were all over the target at 7 yards. It was like a buckshot spread. I also had several FTFs and FTEs per magazine as well. Now, after more than 1000 rounds, the accuracy is there and the FTFs have mostly disappeared. I still get a couple per 100 rounds, though I have to wonder whether this is the gun or the crappy target ammo.

The thing also hurt like to hell to shoot the first couple hundred rounds. Now I've settled on a way to grip the gun that doesn't send the full .380 shockwave into my hand.

In my experience, a PPK/s is a little like a cat. You're never going to tame it, but with enough time together you and it will eventually find your level.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*PPK/S-1 Break-in period*

It took over 800 rounds to get my S&W made PPK/S-1 broken in. It is working fine now.

I've never fired an Interarms PPK/S, but I read several reports that the Interarms version will "bite" the web of your hand. The S&W version is supposed to have a larger beavertail to prevent injuries to the shooters hand. I have hand absolutely no problem with the beavertail. The little gun has never injured my hand. 
:mrgreen:

Good luck getting your gun broken in!


----------



## Hevchev50 (Dec 24, 2006)

I can understand the fatigue that the web of your hand would endure from sustained shooting with these guns especially using hotter ammo like Fiocci. Have you considered wearing some shooting gloves? I've tried a pair of Mechanix brand gloves that one of my friends gets from the automotive school he teaches at. They were open digit type with your fingers exposed, similar to some golfing gloves. I used them when doing a long firing session with my early box stock Colt Series 70 45 ACP and it eliminated the red soreness that develops on the web of your hand caused by the stock grip tang digging into it from the recoil. It also gives you that little extra bit of control which I found to be a great benefit in follow up shots.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

My SW manufactured PPK/s gave me a blister the first time at the range. I ended up rounding the edges of the beavertail. Now I only have a problem if I shoot 300+ rounds and that is only a little redness on the web of my hand.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Hevchev50 said:


> I can understand the fatigue that the web of your hand would endure from sustained shooting with these guns especially using hotter ammo like Fiocci. Have you considered wearing some shooting gloves?


Funny you mention that. I actually went out and bought a golf glove for my shooting hand. :smt082


----------



## Cobra64 (Jan 20, 2007)

Mdnitedrftr said:


> Tonight I shot:
> 
> 300 rnds of Remington FMJ. I had 8 FTF's, and 1 jam
> 
> ...


I had one for about a month. No matter what I fed it, it would jam. After 400 rounds it was still jamming, so I dumped it. It's a very nice looking 007 pistol, but it doesn't work.

We replaced it with a Sig P232 ST w/ night sites and Hogue finger grips. Terrific little firearm.


----------



## Cobra64 (Jan 20, 2007)

cdsdss said:


> It took a couple hundred rounds to break in my PPK/s. The first 50-100 rounds were all over the target at 7 yards. It was like a buckshot spread. I also had several FTFs and FTEs per magazine as well. Now, after more than 1000 rounds, the accuracy is there and the FTFs have mostly disappeared. I still get a couple per 100 rounds, though I have to wonder whether this is the gun or the crappy target ammo.
> 
> The thing also hurt like to hell to shoot the first couple hundred rounds. Now I've settled on a way to grip the gun that doesn't send the full .380 shockwave into my hand.
> 
> In my experience, a PPK/s is a little like a cat. You're never going to tame it, but with enough time together you and it will eventually find your level.


It's snappy because of the blow back design. I'd rather shoot a 9 than a .380.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I think I found the cure for my FTF problem. Gunslick Graphite Lube! After I used it, right away, just racking the slide, I noticed a huge difference. It slid much easier and didnt get stuck when I shucked bullets through it.

I took it to the range and 500 more rounds, only 1 FTF, and Im pretty sure its because I let my wrist get limp.

Im happy :mrgreen:

P.S. I love this gun.










7 yds out


----------



## Hevchev50 (Dec 24, 2006)

They sell that stuff at our local gunmart and I've also heard good things about it. I'll have to pick some up to try in my firearms.


----------

